# Been out pinholin'



## kman627 (Jan 16, 2007)

All taken with a Zero Image 6x9 in the 6x7 format. Exposure on the first two was 4 seconds, and an hour and fifty minutes on the last one. The last one is of Christmas dinner. Included eating dinner, post dinner conversation, and cleanup. Taken on Ektachrome E100VS. 

Lone Pine, California






Highway 395 South, 78 MPH.





Xmas dinner, Big Bear Lake, California


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2007)

These rock. :thumbup: You sure did get some great blues with that Ektochrome, too. #1 feels like a dream, I just love it.

That last one...you must have had some ghosts slipping in and out of that lengthy exposure, someone moved one of the chairs.  I think I detect some flitting about that kitchen, it gives movement and a sense of people being *in* the shot. Great picture!


----------



## kman627 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot terri.  The Ektachrome really did give some great blues.  I agree that the first one did turn out dreamy, although I'm impressed with the sharpeness of this lensless camera.  I've got some Pan F in there right now and looking forward to the results.  By the way, looked at your site and I love your bromoil work.  Very impressive.


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2007)

Why, thank you! Bromoils take slightly longer than some of your pinhole exposures at times - sounds like we both have a fascination with those longer processes.


----------



## kman627 (Jan 16, 2007)

I think maybe the longer the process, the more rewarding it is.  I certainly plan to make bromoil prints in the future, undfortunatley I don't have the means to get into it right now.  Lately I do find myself slowing down and using the slow processes and really ready to throw my digital gear in the dumpster!


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbup: Good for you!  

Bromoil isn't especially expensive to get into, but it _is _a real time investment - no doubt. I hope you can into it sometime and be one of the "hooked" people!

In the meantime, keep these pinhole images coming, they are wonderful.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 16, 2007)

Kman - cool images. I like those colors from another dimension.  Good placement too on that kitchen shot, without a lens to look through, and great idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 17, 2007)

kman627 said:


> and really ready to throw my digital gear in the dumpster!



well if you do that pm me and i'll be there to get it out


----------

